

IPad 3G owners account information compromised - flinc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/att-exposes-e-mail-addresses-of-114000-ipad-owners/?src=busln

======
cmelbye
The original article on Gawker on this was horrible. They completely spinned
it to sound like Apple was at fault. Only in one little phrase did they happen
to mention that AT&T was at fault. They really screwed themselves over by
stealing the iPhone, and now they're fighting back by writing mean blog posts.
Cute.

~~~
mawhidby
Yeah, I've notice that ever since they were denied a press pass to WWDC,
Gizmodo has been piling on some Apple hate. Before the WWDC snub, I think it's
fair to say they were pro-Apple. Ever since WWDC, there's been more anti-Apple
stories written, and there are little one-line cheapshots in some of the more
'unbiased' stories. I've gotten sick of Gizmodo/Gawker's childish behavior and
have been sticking to other tech sites now.

------
maukdaddy
_The hacking group, Goatse Security_

Amazing that kids have come of age in the Goatse era and named themselves for
it.

~~~
angstrom
Although, if you're talking about gaping security holes it makes better sense
than some names.

------
dualboot
The title of this story is a bit misleading.. US AT&T iPad 3G owners account
information compromised.

------
qwzybug
This is why apple exhorts devs not use UUIDs in public-facing services. Too
bad they didn't let AT&T in on the secret...

------
metachor
At what point does Apple need to sue AT&T so they can break their exclusivity
contract on iOS devices?

~~~
kgrin
I'm pretty sure that exclusivity ends soon; it's a question of renewing it or
not.

------
nopal
Why are all of these people using their official e-mail addresses? Are all of
these iPads work-owned?

I would never sign up for any personal service using my work address.

~~~
gte910h
You get discounts on AT&T plans if you work for the government (for personal
or professional use). You give the address to get the discount

------
Apreche
It's not a leak if it's just email addresses. Email is useless if it's not
public. If you get spam or unwanted messages, then set some filters. If you
can't even do that, you probably shouldn't be using email. If you can't ignore
things like that, you're probably better of not using the Internet.

If email addresses are a leak, then I guess that makes the phone book a
disaster. Real names matched to addresses and phone numbers, oh my!

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's vaguely possible that some email name schemes could reveal something of
an organizational structure that could be of some sort of value to someone.
You'd be able to get multiple addresses from the same org, most likely.

But that would indicate security flaws with the naming scheme as much as
anything else.

------
maukdaddy
Why the hell would someone leave a script like that exposed on a public-facing
site, with no access control or at the very least rate-limiting?!

~~~
potatolicious
If they thought of access control or rate-limiting, they wouldn't have made
this mistake in the first place... this is strictly an amateur move.

------
jgrahamc
I wonder if Apple can use this as a way to get out of their contract with
AT&T.

